

Feds hack past anonymity, bust 72 users of child abuse "horror" site - rodh257
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/08/feds-hack-past-user-anonymity-bust-72-subscribers-to-child-porn-horror-site.ars

======
nazgulnarsil
Next time someone tries to justify fluffy government program X remind them
that every dollar spent on it is taking away money from stopping this. I'm
looking at you war on drugs.

~~~
Alex3917
At the same time, there are tens of thousands of child prostitutes and sex
slaves in the U.S. that the government is ignoring while they go after a
handful of these guys. I'd like to think that this is about protecting
children, but I'm more inclined to believe that it's really about raising
support for their plan to monitor and record all Internet users.

~~~
ordinary
The US government is a big thing, they can do two things at once. In no way
does going after these guys proclude them from _also_ going after other
instances of child abuse.

Additionally, I have a bit of a problem with the way you turn this rather
horrifying story around to make you (and internet users in general) seem the
victim. This is not the place.

------
dfc
Unfortunately the article does not describe how the feds "hacked past
anonymity":

"The Western Louisiana grand jury indictment, unsealed today, doesn't disclose
how the Feds got through Dreamboard's security wall,"

It is kind of funny that the ars technica author used "doesn't" but the
lawyers who wrote the indictment had the sense to include "sic" when they
quoted "doesn't" from a dreamboard post:)

